# Super jag?



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 8, 2020)

Is the super form for the jag gene leucistic? Also, is it lethal?


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 8, 2020)

yes its leucistic and always lethal, usually in the late stage of development or shortly after hatching


----------



## Ajar5 (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes and yes, most die in the egg and very few hatch and fewer live for long at all out of the egg. Roughly 25% of the offspring from a jagxjag will be leucistic/super


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 8, 2020)

the weirdest part is some of them look fairly "healthy" and then poof theyre dead the next day


----------



## Shaggers89 (Sep 9, 2020)

Herptology said:


> the weirdest part is some of them look fairly "healthy" and then poof theyre dead the next day



yup its weird ive had a few hatch that look perfectly healthly moving around etc next day dead as a doornail


----------



## hamishh34 (Sep 9, 2020)

Shaggers89 said:


> yup its weird ive had a few hatch that look perfectly healthly moving around etc next day dead as a doornail



Did you do any form of autopsy on the initially healthy appearing offspring? Did they have poorly/not fully formed internal organs?


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Well thanks guys, I just wanted to clear that up. I will definitely not be producing super jags, or any jags for that matter, I hate the jag gene.


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 9, 2020)

The weirdest abomination I’ve seen was by larks where the head formed 1/3rd of the waycdown the body and was moving around


----------



## hamishh34 (Sep 9, 2020)

Herptology said:


> The weirdest abomination I’ve seen was by larks where the head formed 1/3rd of the waycdown the body and was moving around



How peculiar. Not your typical deformity haha. What interests me about this particular lethal gene is how variable the super-form is in regards to development and dying either before or after hatching.


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 9, 2020)

Photo credit deb/Wayne larks

Edit: not a super jag


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Photo credit deb/Wayne larks


Why would you even produce a super jag if you know that it's going to die or end up like that?!


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 9, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Why would you even produce a super jag if you know that it's going to die or end up like that?!


thats not a superjag or a jag at all, just a weird deformity


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Herptology said:


> thats not a superjag or a jag at all, just a weird deformity


Weird's the word for it. What is it then, a spotted?


----------



## hamishh34 (Sep 11, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Weird's the word for it. What is it then, a spotted?



It would be a Morelia mix (i doubt pure Jungle?) hard for me to figure out when mutations are involved without knowing pairing. I would have guessed a zebra jag for the mutation.


----------

